# Therapeutic riding Stable question



## windsong02 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello,

I obviously love horses and want to do a job with them in the future. My main job I wanted to do was to be a riding instructor, but doing Therapeutic riding as kind of been in the back of my mind. I just have a few questions I'm curious about, these may sound really stupid, but I don't know I'm just curious.

What are the requirements for doing Therapeutic riding? Do I need to go to college, do I only need special training, etc, etc. I'm also curious if I would be able to teach both a Therapeutic riding program, and normal riding program at a barn that I owned?

Anything else that would be nice to know? 

Thank you!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Id go to school for therapeutic recreation. This way if you can't find a job doing TR or aren't making enough money doing TR (both VERY likely!) you'll have something to fall back on. Then you can go through the motions of becoming a certified TR instructor (which you don't actually need, btw).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd look into the certification requirements for PATH: Certifications . PATH is the organization that most therapeutic riding programs (at least the ones I've come across) are affiliated with.

ETA- While I don't believe you need any kind of degree to become PATH certified, it's always a good idea for your own employability. If you're specifically interested in therapy, you might consider something like a sports medicine or psychology program. If you're more interested in instructing and/or being in the horse industry, a business degree might be more helpful.


----------



## PatrickTX (Dec 11, 2014)

The center I volunteer with does hippotherapy in addition to the therapeutic sports riding and has licensed occupational and physical therapists so that's another area to explore. I believe at least one works in a hospital in addition to doing the hippotherapy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

A physical therapy degree might be another good option, if you're willing to go through that much school.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Some of the PATH recognized certification programs are actually part of university degree programs. For example, this program at the University of New Hampshire gives you a 4-year Bachelor's in Equine Studies, but you can concentrate in the Therapeutic Riding Strand: 4-year Degree | Equine Studies


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

PATH's website has the information you need on how to become a certified therapeutic riding instructor. I am actually looking into it myself! I believe that there are four different levels that you can complete. It costs between $600-$1,000 and you have to find a center that will let you "intern", I believe. You also have to take a test on a horse, to show that you know the basics of riding.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I know you also have to pass a teaching examination and a riding examination. (I think it's for PATH) I've been a fake disabled rider for a mock teaching test. I had down-syndrome.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I started teaching disabled children way before it was a 'thing' Thenfirst was a paraplegic girl and the other a blind child. 

There were no qualifications to be had (I did have other teaching qualifications)

Then I became involved with a group at had been set up locally. For me it was that these children were getting a pony ride and that wasn't. They were not being pushed to do beyond what they thought they were capable of. My attitude was that if they reached the arena from th bus under their own steam then there was no reason why they couldn't rodemas well as an able bodied person. 

I worked with the school physiotherapist and had her, totally not horsey, come to see how I could best get the movement of the horse and the activity benefit the rider. I had her ride both with a saddle and bareback and together we found ways to improve the children both physically and mentally. 

I never treated them any differently to a normal ride. Allowances had to be made and progress was slower but when you see an eight year old Cerebal Palsey child who had no hope of walking, walk with the aid at caliphs and sticks and be told that most of this was from working hard with the lad, going against the rules and having him ride bareback, so the movement stretched his legs.

I had one twelve year old lad who was a paraplegic confined to a wheelchair who could, from his chair, vault onto a 15h. horse. Majority of people wanted to see him being led but I encouraged him get on with it! He came for extra lessons, within a year he was going up a grid of fences no problems. 

That is so rewarding.


----------

